# New laser surgery shows promise for stopping racism: Can change brown eyes blue



## Jordgubb (Oct 5, 2013)

I'll keep my brown eyes.


----------



## yet another intj (Feb 10, 2013)

"_Let's scrape our retinas to get rid of the pigment content. So, finally, everybody can suffer from photo-phobia._"

Apparently trans-humanism is trying to sell equality by solving the diversity problem.


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

I already have beautiful green eyes :wink:


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

I've never really seen racism based on eye color, since eye color varies anyway within a nationality; it's typically based on national heritage and skin color / racial features.

it sounds nice if you want to personally change your eye color. But it can be kind of nerve-wracking to have a laser aimed into your eye. I had LASIK done ten years ago or more; it created some anxiety, laying there and realizing a computer was burning away parts of my eye based on their scans and it was all automated, and wondering what would happen if something went wrong. 

(But of course it didn't.)

I just probably wouldn't have done it for purely cosmetic reasons.


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

Sword of Justice said:


> But howcome say Hispanic or other people(eg. Mixed people) who got blue eye transplants reported being treated better? If you experienced any racism or racial profiling for having a brown eye color you could just get laser eye surgery(safer than the transplants if it is fully released) then come back to point your finger and laugh at them. You could even start a blog and write down all the newfound privileges you get from not having brown eyes to prove racism/discrimination. Then everybody will see undeniable evidence for privilege.


Yes, and you'll also reinforce the notion that blue eyes are superior and further screw over anyone who can't afford this surgery (or realizes that it's dangerous and not worth the risk for a minor cosmetic change). This isn't ending racism, it's confirming its validity (which would really suck in this case because, as you'll see if you explore the literature, the genetic differences between Northern Europeans and others aren't all skin-deep). 

Besides, I already linked you to that other study which found brown-eyed individuals are generally perceived as _more_ trustworthy, so you're arguably going in the wrong direction by making this alteration, however, as the article also noted, these distinctions are based on the associated facial morphology, _not_ eye color, so this will do _nothing_. And honestly, if a black guy suddenly gets blue eyes, you really think he'll be viewed as a regular European? Not a chance, even if he had light skin as well. I think our perceptual systems allow for slightly more nuanced classification of individuals than that...


----------



## Epherion (Aug 23, 2011)

I used to have sexy green eyes. Now i have hazel abominations.



yet another intj said:


> "_Let's scrape our retinas to get rid of the pigment content. So, finally, everybody can suffer from photo-phobia._"
> 
> Apparently trans-humanism is trying to sell equality by solving the diversity problem.


Sounds like a good idea, but eventually it will get into a roundabout where people argue over whos exoskeleton construct is superior. I say tungsten-carbide base with tantalum coating in a gunmetal color scheme with gold trim.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

Who would act racist toward someone because of their eye colour? Your eye color alone doesn't say anything about your race, lmao.


----------



## Spastic D. Muscipula (Jul 6, 2016)

Brown eyes aren't a bad thing, have you ever seen them under the sun? Rays of golden brown and specks of darkness, I wouldn't trade them. 

Bonus to keeping my eyes brown, don't have to suffer from photophobia.


----------

